# Ganz und gar nicht zauberhaft: Verbot und Boykott wegen schwuler Figur in "Die Schöne und das Biest"



## RonjaBlei (7. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ganz und gar nicht zauberhaft: Verbot und Boykott wegen schwuler Figur in "Die Schöne und das Biest"* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ganz und gar nicht zauberhaft: Verbot und Boykott wegen schwuler Figur in "Die Schöne und das Biest"


----------



## Odin333 (7. März 2017)

"Die Produzenten sagen außerdem, dass es am Ende 'eine Überraschung für gleichgeschlechtliche Paare gibt'."

Auwaia... Vermutlich kommt am Ende raus dass der Fluch nur gebrochen werden kann, wenn das Biest seine homosexuelle Liebe findet...

Naja, grundsätzlich ist gegen einen Schwulen LeFou überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Im original wurde zu seiner Orientierung ja nichts gesagt, also warum nicht...


----------



## xaan (7. März 2017)

> Wenn Unternehmen uns weiterhin ihre Sichtweisen aufzwängen, müssen wir Stellung beziehen.


...indem wir wiederum unseren Kunden unsere Sichtweise aufzwängen.



> Sie versuchen, die LGBT-Agenda in die Herzen und Köpfe eurer Kinder zu drücken


Beschwert sich ausgerechnet ein Prediger, dessen täglicher Beruf es ist, seine Agenda in die Köpfe und Herzen von (auch) Kindern zu drücken.


----------



## MichaelG (7. März 2017)

Verfächter ???? ähm.....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. März 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Verfächter ???? ähm.....


Nun beschwer dich nicht, es hätte ja auch ein "Pferpfächter" werden können!


----------



## weazz1980 (7. März 2017)

Also ich habe mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Inhalten grundsätzlich kein Problem, muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass mich das in solch einem Film auch stört. Man kann liberal sein wie man will, aber solche Themen sind meiner Meinung nach nichts womit sich Kinder befassen müssen.

Die können/werden sich zu gegebener Zeit ihre eigene Meinung bilden können und hier sollte man dann auch aufgeschlossen mit dem Thema umgehen, aber wie gesagt nicht in einem Disney-Film.


----------



## nevermind85 (7. März 2017)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Inhalten grundsätzlich kein Problem, muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass mich das in solch einem Film auch stört. Man kann liberal sein wie man will, aber solche Themen sind meiner Meinung nach nichts womit sich Kinder befassen müssen.
> 
> Die können/werden sich zu gegebener Zeit ihre eigene Meinung bilden können und hier sollte man dann auch aufgeschlossen mit dem Thema umgehen, aber wie gesagt nicht in einem Disney-Film.



Mir ging grundsätzlich etwas ganz ähnliches durch den Kopf, auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich, ob das überhaupt ein Kind interessiert hätte, wenn da jetzt nicht so ein riesen Fass aufgemacht worden wäre? Wenn ich an meine Kindheit zurück denke... wenn da mal irgendwo ein Homosexuelles Pärchen gezeigt wurde, wurde das zwar gern mal von meinem Vater kommentiert, aber nie beleidigend oder abfällig und stets mit nem Augenzwinkern. Hätte er das nicht getan, hätte ich da auch gar nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht. Von daher sehe ich das auch zum Teil wie xaan. In dem wir unsere Kinder extra darauf aufmerksam machen, machen wir die Thematik zu einem Problem, welches im Grunde nicht existiert. Aber gerade in Amerika wird sich das wohl so schnell nicht ändern; Waffen und Gewalt ja, aber bloß keine sexuellen Inhalte. Traurig.


----------



## Xivanon (7. März 2017)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie nevermind85. Für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn die meisten ihr eigenes Unbehagen, Desinteresse, Ängste oder sonst etwas auf die Kinder projizieren, obwohl den Kindern das völlig egal wäre. Gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen sind doch nur deshalb so ein Thema, weil man es ständig auf ein Podest stellt und mit dem Finger drauf zeigt. Eigentlich hätte es weder von dem Regisseur besonders erwähnt werden müssen, noch hätte das irgendwen groß interessieren sollen. Aber leider sind wir noch nicht so weit.

Anstatt, dass ich mich damit beschäftige, ob ein Pärchen jetzt homo oder hetero ist, überleg ich mir lieber, wie ich heute Abend meine Zeit so einteile, dass ich meinen frisch gekauften Beistelltisch umtausche, weil das blöde Teil gebrochen ist.


----------



## Odin333 (7. März 2017)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Man kann liberal sein wie man will, aber solche Themen sind meiner Meinung nach nichts womit sich Kinder befassen müssen.



Kinder befassen sich damit auch nicht. Wenn die in einem Kinderfilm sehen, wie sich zwei Männer oder zwei Frauen Küssen, ist das für Kinder nichts anderes als wenn sich Mann und Frau küssen.

Es geht nur darum, dass sie diese Bilder mal gesehen haben und dass die damit aufwachsen.
Wenn sie dann alt genug sind, um sich in dieser Beziehung eine Meinung zu bilden, dann sind alle drei Konstellationen für sie bereits Normalität.

Das ist es, was erreicht werden soll und was Fundamentalisten natürlich nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2017)

> Wenn wir unsere elfjährige Enkelin und unseren achtjährigen Enkel nicht mit ins Kino nehmen können, sollten wir den Film nicht sehen.


... und dann erst bei einem schwulen Charakter in einem Disney Film anfangen, den Aufstand zu proben...?

Davon ab: Ich möchte definitiv nicht nur Filme sehen, die für 11jährige  und jünger gedacht sind - und das müssen gar nicht mal Sex & Gewalt Streifen sein, sondern alleine schon ein anspruchsvoller Politthriller kann ja einiges an Bildung und Vorwissen voraussetzen.



> Aus dem verlinkten Original Artikel:
> In another groundbreaking moment, the film is to feature the first interracial kiss in a Disney live-action film.


Wahnsinn, dann sind Disney ja schon da angekommen, wo das Fernsehen mit _Star Trek TOS _bereits *Ende der 60er* war. Wie unglaublich revolutionär, das jetzt *50 *Jahre später(!) dann auch mal zu wagen ...


----------



## JBT (7. März 2017)

Warum sich so viele Menschen über so etwas banales aufregen, da fragt man sich, ob diese nichts besseres zu tun hätten. Ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung, häufig können Kinder damit sogar besser umgehen, als ihre Eltern bzw. Erwachsenenen. Ich finde es gut, dass Disney diesen Weg gegangen ist.


----------



## weazz1980 (7. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum, dass sie diese Bilder mal gesehen haben und dass die damit aufwachsen.
> Wenn sie dann alt genug sind, um sich in dieser Beziehung eine Meinung zu bilden, dann sind alle drei Konstellationen für sie bereits Normalität.
> 
> Das ist es, was erreicht werden soll und was Fundamentalisten natürlich nicht in den Kram passt.



Das sehen Sie auch so früh genug in den Medien, im Park, in der Stadt oder sonst wo.

Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht, aber Disney ist dafür mmn. nicht nötig.


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2017)

Nobody cares das LeFou schwul ist.  Viel zu grosser Aufschrei nur weil ein Drive In den Film verweigert. 
Genauso wie der Aufschrei der SJW und LGBT Fraktion das man Lefou dafür nahm weil er der "böse" im Film ist.

Genauso wie die SJW und Transgender Leute in der USA Amok laufen wegen dem Film Assignment
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/240369.html








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMI_26oljqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. März 2017)

Wie viele Sexszenen hat LeFou denn, dass man sich darüber aufregt wenn 11 Jährige den Film sehen? Oder ist LeFou einfach der lustige, tuckige Schwule der Erheiterung sorgen soll, wie man ihn Zig anderen Filmen findet die auch für Kinder "verträglich" sind?


----------



## ego1899 (7. März 2017)

Dieser ganze  Wahnsinn kennt echt keine Grenzen mehr. Jetzt muss der nächste Bond wohl weiblich, der nächste Rambo ein Transgender sein und bei den Oscars wird eine Quote für Schwarze eingeführt. Ist einfach zum kotzen, wie einen die ganzen pseudo-liberalen Schwachsinnigen in Sachen Toleranz konditionieren wollen. Irgendwann ist es auch einfach mal gut.


----------



## MichaelG (7. März 2017)

Zumindest gab es bei Bond kürzlich einige Diskussionen bezüglich eines farbigen als Hauptprotagonisten und es kamen auch Vorschläge bezüglich eines weiblichen und auch eines homosexuellen James Bond. Ob und in wieweit fortgeschritten bei der Beratung diese Vorschläge waren keine Ahnung.

Jedenfalls rudern sie momentan ganz schön herum, einen Nachfolger/eine Nachfolgerin für Daniel Craig zu finden. Momentan scheints zumindestens äußerlich ziemlich ruhig zu sein. Die genauen Details zum nächsten Bond werden ja meist gehütet wie der britische Staatsschatz.


----------



## bltpgermany (7. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Kinder befassen sich damit auch nicht. Wenn die in einem Kinderfilm sehen, wie sich zwei Männer oder zwei Frauen Küssen, ist das für Kinder nichts anderes als wenn sich Mann und Frau küssen.
> 
> Es geht nur darum, dass sie diese Bilder mal gesehen haben und dass die damit aufwachsen.
> Wenn sie dann alt genug sind, um sich in dieser Beziehung eine Meinung zu bilden, dann sind alle drei Konstellationen für sie bereits Normalität.



Kinder befassen sich nicht damit? Kompletter Schwachsinn...
Und es soll auch gar nicht zur Normalität werden, denn es ist einfach nicht normal. Jeder der was anderes behauptet, ist ein Vollidiot. Es geht darum, diese Gruppen trotzdem zu tolerieren und zu respektieren. Normal ist das deswegen aber noch lange nicht.

Kinder müssen tolerant und offen erzogen werden. Das heißt nicht, dass man ihnen sich küssende Männer und Frauen zeigen muss... das ist nämlich einfach nur der einfachste Weg...

Es gibt seid tausenden Jahren Sachen die Gesellschaftlich anerkannt sind, und solche, die es nicht sind. Das ändert sich doch laufend. Und Neigungen und Fantasien und Hobbies trägt ein normal erzogener Mensch nicht unbedingt nach außen. Ob das nun Tattoos sind, auffällige Kleidung / Schmuck oder wer weiß was...

Wenn ich im Supermarkt ein sich küssendes homosexuelles Paar sehe, schmunzele ich auch. Nicht weil ich es verachte oder nicht tolleriere, sondern ich auch meine Neigungen und Fantasien habe, ich trage sie aber nicht nach außen. Mal harmlose Beispiele... nur weil ich Harry Potter toll finde, laufe ich nicht mit einem Gryffindor Schaal durch die Gegend. Weil mir nicht egal ist, was andere Menschen von mir denken. Dem Pärchen ist es aber definitiv egal. Nur weil ich Drachen cool finde, lasse ich mir keinen auf den Rücken tätowieren und laufe oben ohne durch die Stadt. Weil man's eben einfach nicht macht.

Genauso ist das im Kinderfilm. Ein oder eine 6 Jährige muss kein sich küssendes homosexuelles Paar sehen, nur weil es davor keine Angst haben soll. Solange ein Mensch nicht erwachsen ist, kann er ruhig an Mann und Frau glauben. Eltern entscheiden auch selbstständig, wann es zeit ist für Kinder zu wissen, dass es keinen Weihnachtsmann oder Osterhasen gibt. Das können nur Eltern entscheiden, und nicht Disney.


----------



## devilsreject (7. März 2017)

Homosexualität hat in Kinderfilmen nichts zu suchen, ebenso wie auch sexuelle Früherziehung (BaWü) an Schulen nichts zu suchen hat. Natürlich müssen wir Kindern Respekt, Offenheit und Toleranz lehren, aber konditoniert werden müssen unsere Kinder deswegen nicht. Die Diskussion um weibliche Chars in Spielen und Abwertung von Frauen in Spielen ist schon derart lächerlich... Jetzt fängt man nun also neben der Schule auch noch damit an die Freizeit der Kinder mit VERziehung zu belegen. 

Genauso lächerlich sind ebenfalls die "Outings" vo Fussballstars... Es will doch kein Schwein wissen wer mit wem ins Bett geht, aber kaum outet sich mal ein Mann der Berühmheit erlangt hat, wird er gefeiert wie ein Held. Als sei es etwas besonderes Homosexuell oder Transgender oder was weiß ich was zu sein. Diese Glorifizierung von Minderheiten, und Ausrichtung auf diese nimmt lächerliche Formen an.


----------



## Wandrer (7. März 2017)

Also wenn ich manche Kommentare hier und auf anderen Seiten lese, dann bekomm ich das große Kotzen. Kinder sollten bei der Erziehung alle Möglichkeiten gezeigt bekommen und selber entscheiden können, was sie später probieren möchten und was nicht. Sie sollten offen sein für alles, aber nicht alles machen wollen und müssen, dass andere tun. Kinder sind unsere Zukunft und da wir nicht wissen wie Entscheidungen diese treffen werden und wohin diese sehe führen wird, sollten wir sie auch nicht weiter aus durch Gesetze beschränken, ihnen aber auch Wissen und Weisheit mitgeben, das eine Gesetze sich noch ändern werden. Dazu gehört die LGBT-Ehe und deren Adoptionsrecht, sowie die Trennung von Religion und Politik und Korruption/Lobbyismus. Erneut, unsere Kinder haben unbeschränkte Möglichkeiten, bitte hört auf diese zu schmälern oder zu zerstören.


----------



## xaan (7. März 2017)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Homosexualität hat in Kinderfilmen nichts zu suchen,


Darf ich fragen wieso? Was genau spricht dagegen? Welchen wissenschaftlichen (nicht ideologischen) Grund gibt es dafür?



devilsreject schrieb:


> ebenso wie auch sexuelle Früherziehung (BaWü) an Schulen nichts zu suchen hat.


Darf ich fragen wieso? Was genau spricht dagegen? Welchen wissenschaftlichen (nicht ideologischen) Grund gibt es dafür?



devilsreject schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir Kindern Respekt, Offenheit und Toleranz lehren, aber konditoniert werden müssen unsere Kinder deswegen nicht.


Wenn das Zeigen heterosexueller Menschen keine Indoktrination ist, ist auch das Zeigen homosexueller Menschen keine Indoktrination. 
Alles andere wäre Ungleichbehandlung. Wäre Diskrimination im eigentlichen Wortsinne. Und wenn es dafür auch nur einen einzigen guten Grund gibt - nicht ideologisch sondern wissenschaftlich - dann würde ich ihn gerne mal sehen....


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2017)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dieser ganze  Wahnsinn kennt echt keine Grenzen mehr. Jetzt muss der nächste Bond wohl weiblich, der nächste Rambo ein Transgender sein und bei den Oscars wird eine Quote für Schwarze eingeführt.


Eine Rollenveränderung finde ich auch ein Unding. Wenn man die Story von Rambo erzählt, kann man nicht plötzlich die Story von Rambonella weitererzählen. Es sei denn, das wäre eine neue Figur und die Rolle wäre auch austauschbar (zB "Thor ist plötzlich unwürdig für den Hammer und stattdessen kann Thyra den jetzt benutzen" vs "Superman wird jetzt von einer Frau dargestellt, das macht zwar innerhalb des Erzähluniversums keinerlei Sinn, aber das ist jetzt mal so.")



> Ist einfach zum kotzen, wie einen die ganzen pseudo-liberalen Schwachsinnigen in Sachen Toleranz konditionieren wollen. Irgendwann ist es auch einfach mal gut.


Aha. Weil Disney jetzt Jahrzehnte, nachdem Schwule in diversen Mainstream Medien auftauchten, es wagen, auch einmal einen schwulen Charakter zu verwenden, _"wollen einen die ganzen pseudo-liberalen Schwachsinnigen in Sachen Toleranz konditionieren"_ ...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bltpgermany schrieb:


> Und es soll auch gar nicht zur Normalität werden, denn es ist einfach nicht normal.


Aha. 
a) Wieso denn nicht?
b) Wer bestimmt das denn?
c) Was ist mit den ganzen homosexuellen Vorkommnissen in der Biologie und Menschheitsgeschichte? alles wider-"natürlich"?
zB Homosexualität bei Tieren: Männchen mit Männchen, Weibchen mit Weibchen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
oder Geschichte der Homosexualität: Gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe war in Ordnung, Sex verboten | ZEIT ONLINE



> Jeder der was anderes behauptet, ist ein Vollidiot.


Super Argument. Ne, wirklich, echt gut herausgearbeitet, die einzelnen logischen Schlüsse, Vor- und Nachteile und die Berücksichtigung verschiedener Standpunkte und Interessensgruppen. 



> Kinder müssen tolerant und offen erzogen werden. Das heißt nicht, dass man ihnen sich küssende Männer und Frauen zeigen muss...


Und? Sieht man das denn in dem Disney-Film? Oder ist das am Ende nur wie in dem Star Trek Film, bei dem sich SUlu und sein Partner nur kurz im Getümmel umarmen und in einer der Schlußszenen nebeneinander stehen?



> Es gibt seid tausenden Jahren Sachen die Gesellschaftlich anerkannt sind, und solche, die es nicht sind. Das ändert sich doch laufend.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ... was ist denn zB "seit tausenden Jahren gesellschaftlich anerkannt"?
zB
- daß die Frau unter dem Mann steht. 
In der Bibel gibt's sogar eine Stelle, wo ein Mann Räubern siene Frau "zur Verfügung stellt", nur dam it seinem (männlichen) Gast nichts geschieht. Daß die Frau dann am nächsten morgen tot vor der Tür liegt ist ihm dann schon fast egal ...

- daß Gott/Allah/sonstwer die Welt und uns aus Lehm zusammengematscht hat und wir daher zu Kreuze kriechen sollten, und sklavenhaft dauernd unsere Unterwürfigkeit beweisen müssen, indem wir jahrtausende alte Rituale und Regeln befolgen, deren Sinnhaftigkeit mittlerweile(?) teilweise vollkommen überholt ist ( _"Du darfst keine Kleider tragen, deren Stoff aus Wolle und Flachs gemischt ist. Du sollst an den vier Zipfeln deines Obergewandes Quasten anbringen."_ )

Ja toll, das sollten wir unbedingt beibehalten. 
btw: Ist das nicht genau das, was in einem anderen Thread dauernd den Moslems vorgeworfen wird? Daß die noch nicht in der Jetztzeit angekommen seien? ...



> Und Neigungen und Fantasien und Hobbies trägt ein normal erzogener Mensch nicht unbedingt nach außen.


Und warum nicht? Was ist zB an einem T Shirt mit einem Game Schriftzug schlimm? Und was ist dann mit T Shirts mit sexy Hetero Motiven?  Keins mit Lindsay Lohan _GTA V _Cover Motiv? Keine Rucksäcke mit Harry Potter Schriftzug? keine Star Trek Abzeichen/Farben?



> Ob das nun Tattoos sind, auffällige Kleidung / Schmuck oder wer weiß was...


Also am besten alle in vorgeschriebener Einheitskleidung bzw: -Uniform und -Frisuren durch die Gegend laufen, damit keiner aus der gleich geschalteten Masse hervor sticht ...?



> Mal harmlose Beispiele... nur weil ich Harry Potter toll finde, laufe ich nicht mit einem Gryffindor Schaal durch die Gegend. Weil mir nicht egal ist, was andere Menschen von mir denken.


... und wenn man einen Harry Potter Schal trägt, ist einem also egal, was andere von einem denken...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dem Pärchen ist es aber definitiv egal.


Richtig, die stellen ihre Liebe zueinander auf eine höhere Stufe als die Meinung der umstehenden Menschen. Und? Ist da jetzt irgendwas Verwerfliches dran? 



> Nur weil ich Drachen cool finde, lasse ich mir keinen auf den Rücken tätowieren und laufe oben ohne durch die Stadt. Weil man's eben einfach nicht macht.


Sagt wer?
Wir leben hier Gott oder wem auch immer sei Dank in einem Land mit sehr vielen Freiheiten - unter anderem darf man eben in der Öffentlichkeit seinen Partner küssen, egal, wer welchen Geschlechts ist. Aber wenn ich mr dein Posting so anschaue, scheint mir immer mehr eine Diktatur mit vorgeschriebener Einheitsuniform und Verboten für alles, was nur den Hauch von Individualität oder Gefühlen ausdrückt, geeigneter zu sein ...


----------



## Schalkmund (7. März 2017)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Homosexualität hat in Kinderfilmen nichts zu suchen, ebenso wie auch sexuelle Früherziehung (BaWü) an Schulen nichts zu suchen hat.





Wandrer schrieb:


> Kinder sollten bei der Erziehung alle Möglichkeiten gezeigt bekommen und selber entscheiden können, was sie später probieren möchten und was nicht.


Ihr tut ja beide fast so als wäre Homosexualität keine Veranlagung sondern etwas das man anerzogen bekommt oder sich selbst aneignet.


----------



## Drake802 (7. März 2017)

Bei solchen Themen zeigt sich eigentlich ganz gut wie kleingeistig manche Leute doch sind.
So lange es eine gewisse Grenze nicht überschreitet ist das zeigen von Homosexualität in Kinder- und Jugendfilmen nichts verwerfliches. 

Die Meisten die hier so einen bullshit von sich geben haben doch keinen blassen schimmer wovon sie da eigentlich reden. Hauptsache man glaubt an das was AfD, "Demo für alle" und wie sie alle heißen so von sich geben. 

Mag sein das es euch nicht interessiert aber so lange Homosexuelle gemobbt werden ist Aufklährung bitter nötig. So zu tun als wenn es das Thema nicht geben würde ist blödsinn.

Für die Kinder wird es übrigends nur zu einem Problem wenn man es zu einem macht!


Made my day


----------



## Alreech (7. März 2017)

Was machen die eigentlich wenn es nicht mehr reicht einen Schwulen in den Film einzubauen um werbewirksame Empörung zu triggern ?
Werden dann Babyrobben gekloppt oder gibt es eine Walfangszene ?
Die Aufregung ist ungefähr so unerwartet wie damals als irgendwelche Typen aus eine Enwicklungsland für 5 Dollar ein Youtube Video produzieren haben in dem Hitler gelobt wird.


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2017)

devilsreject schrieb:


> ... ebenso wie auch sexuelle Früherziehung (BaWü) an Schulen nichts zu suchen hat.


Dann lieber vermehrt minderjährige Mütter haben, anstatt die Kinder rechtzeitig aufzuklären ...?



> ... Es will doch kein Schwein wissen wer mit wem ins Bett geht,


Korrekt. Das nehme ich bei Prominenten auch nur rein statistisch wahr.



> ... aber kaum outet sich mal ein Mann der Berühmheit erlangt hat, wird er gefeiert wie ein Held. Als sei es etwas besonderes Homosexuell oder Transgender oder was weiß ich was zu sein.


Aha. "Normal" ist es nicht, aber "etwas Besonderes" auch nicht ... was denn nun?

Für den Schwulen/die Lesbe/etc ist es sicherlich ein bedeutender Schritt, sich seiner Sexualität klar zu werden - gerade auch, wenn diese eben nicht überall als normal angesehen wird(!). Was jetzt allerdings der Rest der Welt mit diesem Wissen anfangen soll, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Für die Gleichberechtigung von LBGT kann man sich ja auch als Hetero einsetzen, ein Herausposaunen der eigenen Sexualität ist also gar nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Orzhov (7. März 2017)

Sexuell problematische Inhalte haben in Kinderfilmen nichts verloren.

Noch bekloppter finde ich es wenn man bereits existierende Geschichten umschreibt um da irgendeine homosexuelle, oder transchwachsinnige SJW-Agenda reinzuquetschen.
Solche Manöver sollen meistens eh nur provozieren und PR erzeugen, denn Liebesgeschichten kann man auch ohne Disney erzählen.


----------



## xaan (7. März 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sexuell problematische Inhalte haben in Kinderfilmen nichts verloren.


Was genau ist denn "problematisch"? Erklär' mal!



Orzhov schrieb:


> Noch bekloppter finde ich es wenn man bereits existierende Geschichten umschreibt um da irgendeine homosexuelle, oder transchwachsinnige SJW-Agenda reinzuquetschen.


Die Vorlage ist ein Volksmärchen. Das wurde schon tausend mal umgedichtet und anders erzählt bevor es überhaupt das erste mal auf Papier niedergeschrieben wurde. Noch dazu ist es Public Domain. Sprich: Jeder darf sich bedienen und umdichten so viel er will. Disney wiederum bezieht so ausdrücklich auf ihre alte Zeichentrick-Vorlage an der sie sowieso die Rechte haben. Den Charakter LeFou um den's hier geht haben sie schon anno dazumal hinzugedichtet. Damals haben sie keine Aussage über seine Orientierung gemacht. Insofern haben sie noch nicht mal etwas geändert. Nur mehr Informationen geliefert.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Solche Manöver sollen meistens eh nur provozieren und PR erzeugen, denn Liebesgeschichten kann man auch ohne Disney erzählen.


"Solche Manöver" produzieren doch nur deshalb Aufmerksamkeit, weil es Leute gibt die nicht einfach achselzuckend vorbeigehen können, wie sie es getan hätten, wenn der Charakter heterosexuell wäre. Nein, allein die Tatsache, dass er schwul ist bringt Leute auf die Barrikaden. Wenn dann ausgerechnet DIEjenigen, die Zeter und Mordio schreien und die Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema lenken sich darüber beschweren, Disney wolle ja nur Aufmerksamkeit generieren, ist die Ironie echt perfekt.


----------



## Jakkelien (8. März 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sexuell problematische Inhalte haben in Kinderfilmen nichts verloren.


Naja wer bestimmt denn was problematisch ist?
Das ist eine gesellschaftliche Einschätzung und die ist ständig im Wandel.
Nimm  nur die Ur-Version von die Schöne und das Biest. Die steckt voller Sex  und Gewalt. Oder die Märchen bevor die Brüder Grimm den Rotstift  ansetzten. Waren die damals problematisch? Nö. Sind sie es heute? Wer  weiß?

Und hier geht es lediglich um die Karrikatur eines  Schwulen. Die Kinder heutzutage müssen schon ziemlich zart besaitet  sein, wenn schon das "sexuell problematische Inhalte" sind.


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2017)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> ... nur weil ich Harry Potter toll finde, laufe ich nicht mit einem Gryffindor Schaal durch die Gegend. Weil mir nicht egal ist, was andere Menschen von mir denken. Dem Pärchen ist es aber definitiv egal. Nur weil ich Drachen cool finde, lasse ich mir keinen auf den Rücken tätowieren und laufe oben ohne durch die Stadt. Weil man's eben einfach nicht macht. (...) Eltern entscheiden auch selbstständig, wann es zeit ist für Kinder zu wissen, dass es keinen Weihnachtsmann oder Osterhasen gibt. .



du vergleichst also (erfundene) märchen mit (real existierender) homosexualität?
ernst gemeint?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. März 2017)

Eine homosexuelle Figur allein, sollte noch keinen Boykott oder Verbot nach sich ziehen. Ob man mit der Brechstange, solche Charaktere in bestehende Geschichten einbauen muss, finde ich allerdings fragwürdig.
Warum schreibt man dafür nicht einfach eine neue Geschichte, mit neuen frischen Charakteren, von denen halt eine/r "schwul" ist ?
"Abgestimmt" wird dann sowieso an den Kinokassen, und bei der weiteren Verwertung ( BR,DVD,TV)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2017)

Hier die genaue Schilderung der "schwulen" Szene:

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18511002.html

Da macht der erzkonservative Teil der Weltbevölkerung wieder mal aus ner kleinen Mücke nen riesigen Elefanten.

Homosexuelle Propaganda?! Mon dieu. Würde Herr von Unruh sagen. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (8. März 2017)

Sehr gut, Disney hat alles richtig gemacht: Dadurch, dass ein Kinderfilm für Kinder verboten wird, wird er für die Kids noch reizvoller. Der Streisand-Effekt wird sich auch alsbald bemerkbar machen, während sich die Kids dann die entsprechenden Szenen nach erscheinen des Filmes auf Youtube reinziehen werden.

Und: Die Heuchelei, die vom "Bible-Belt", von russischen Traditionalisten aber auch hier im Forum an den Tag gelegt wird, ist hauptsächlich eines: Traurig.


----------



## Odin333 (8. März 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sexuell problematische Inhalte haben in Kinderfilmen nichts verloren.


Natürlich hat jeder seine Meinung, aber was sexuell problematische Inhalte sind, entscheidet kein einzelner, sondern die Gesellschaft und die hat sich zumindest bei uns dahingehend verändert, dass Szenen mit Homosexuellen akzeptiert werden.
Das kannst du im übrigen auch hier in den Beiträgen erkennen, wo du mit deiner Meinung zu einer Minderheit gehörst.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Noch bekloppter finde ich es wenn man bereits existierende Geschichten umschreibt um da irgendeine homosexuelle, oder transchwachsinnige SJW-Agenda reinzuquetschen.



Was in diesem Fall wie bereits festgehalten nicht der Fall ist. Ich vermute sogar, dass LeFou bereits im Originalen ein warmer Bruder war, immerhin hat er eine ganze Weile bei eisigen Temperaturen in einem Schneehaufen überlebt...


----------



## stayxone (8. März 2017)

Das wir heute, im Jahr 2017, noch über sowas reden müssen, zeigt wie rückständig die Menschheit ist... Armselig und dem Mittelalter zugewandt.

Disney hat alles richtig gemacht! Danke dafür!


----------



## Orzhov (8. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat jeder seine Meinung, aber was sexuell problematische Inhalte sind, entscheidet kein einzelner, sondern die Gesellschaft und die hat sich zumindest bei uns dahingehend verändert, dass Szenen mit Homosexuellen akzeptiert werden.
> Das kannst du im übrigen auch hier in den Beiträgen erkennen, wo du mit deiner Meinung zu einer Minderheit gehörst.



Ich gehe mal auf diesen Punkt ein, da du mich nicht stumpfsinnig wegen meiner Meinung angreifst. Gefühlt wird mal wieder mehr Meinung in meine Worte interpretiert als überhaupt vorhanden ist.
Das eine Gesellschaft als Ganzes entscheidet was akzeptabel ist und was nicht sehe ich auch so. Auch gegen graduellen positiven Wandel spricht in meinen Augen nichts.

Mein Verständnis hört aber an dem Punkt auf wo es Menschen gibt die Homosexualität beklatschen, hofieren oder anderweitig belohnen. Denn das ist keine Leistung, sondern einfach eine Gegebenheit.
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich das andere Extrem, Homosexuelle Menschen zu bestrafen oder sie sogar zu ermorden, genau so daneben.
Da ich mir nicht anmaßen mag für alle Homosexuellen zu sprechen beschränke ich mich auf die Paar die ich in meinem Leben bisher getroffen habe. Diese Menschen haben auch keine Lust das man ihre Sexualität ins Rampenlicht zerrt oder sie deswegen irgendwie anders behandelt. Alles was sie wollen ist ihr Leben zu Leben und nach ihren Vorstellungen glücklich zu werden.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2017)

Was ich gar nicht verstehe, sind Kommentare, wie revolutionär und was für "ein historischer Moment" das wäre oder was für ein "Vorreiter" Disney doch sei ... äh, bitte?

Homosexuelle Charaktere und Beziehungen gibt es spätestens seit den 1940ern im Mainstream Kino - unter anderem in Hitchcock, Bogart und Monroe Filmen. Seit den 90ern treiben sich SchwuLesben auch in Mainstream TV Serien rum, einen "gemischtrassigen Kuss" gibt es auch schon vor 50 Jahren im Mainstream TV zu sehen (Star Trek TOS), wo ist da Disney also der "Vorreiter" und nicht eher der Jahrzehnte spätere "Nachzügler"...?


----------



## xaan (8. März 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mein Verständnis hört aber an dem Punkt auf wo es Menschen gibt die Homosexualität beklatschen, hofieren oder anderweitig belohnen. Denn das ist keine Leistung, sondern einfach eine Gegebenheit.
> Auf der anderen Seite finde ich das andere Extrem, Homosexuelle Menschen zu bestrafen oder sie sogar zu ermorden, genau so daneben.



Du gibst dir im Grunde ja selbst schon die Antwort, warum es auf coming-outs immer solche Solidaritätsbekundungen gibt: Die Gleichbehandlung ist alles andere als existent. 

In unserer westlichen Gesellschaft müssen Homosexuelle sich "nur" anhören, dass sie in Kinderfilmen nichts zu suchen haben. Dass sie eine "Agenda" sind, die ein die "Herzen und Köpfe unserer Kinder" geprügelt werden soll. Und das ja sogar hier im Thread....
In Russland läuft SOWAS HIER im Fernsehen: https://youtu.be/0utzB6oDan0?t=10m50s
In anderen Ländern droht ihnen gar Verfolgung und Todesstrafe.

DESHALB gibt es auf jedes Coming-out so viele Solidaritätsbekundungen. Das sind Menschen die diesem Hass entgegen wirken wollen. Und hier kommt der Kicker: wenn der Hass und die Verfolgung aufhört und Leute anfangen, Homosexuelle wie normale Menschen zu behandeln, dann hören auch die Solidaritätsbekundungen auf ... weil sie dann nicht mehr notwendig sind.


----------



## Frullo (8. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich gar nicht verstehe, sind Kommentare, wie revolutionär und was für "ein historischer Moment" das wäre oder was für ein "Vorreiter" Disney doch sei ... äh, bitte? ...



Ich verstehe zwar, was Du meinst, aber für "disneyanische Verhältnisse" finde ich das durchaus revolutionär - hat doch Disney bisher vor allem durch ein doch eher zurückhaltend-konservatives Verhalten (was Kinder-Unterhaltung betrifft) geglänzt. Es scheint, als habe sich doch einiges an der Konzernspitze geändert: Schon mit Maleficent wagte Disney einen ersten Schritt in eine unorthodoxe-feministische Richtung. Jetzt geht dieser Mega-Konzern noch einen Schritt weiter.

Klar hat Disney in diesem Sinne keine Vorreiterrolle, aber dass sich ein derart traditionsreicher (im Guten wie im Schlechten Sinne) Konzern derart "auf's Glatteis wagt", finde ich auf jeden Fall beachtenswert. Vielleicht sogar lobenswert.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar, was Du meinst, aber für "disneyanische Verhältnisse" finde ich das durchaus revolutionär - hat doch Disney bisher vor allem durch ein doch eher zurückhaltend-konservatives Verhalten (was Kinder-Unterhaltung betrifft) geglänzt. ...
> 
> Klar hat Disney in diesem Sinne keine Vorreiterrolle, aber dass sich ein derart traditionsreicher (im Guten wie im Schlechten Sinne) Konzern derart "auf's Glatteis wagt", finde ich auf jeden Fall beachtenswert. Vielleicht sogar lobenswert.


"Aufs Glatteis wagen"? Wohl eher "auf die in jahrzehntelanger Arbeit großräumig abgesperrte und abgesicherte Anfängerpiste" ... der erste Film mit schwulen Charakteren wird immerhin in 2 Jahren 100 Jahre alt!

Wenn man da extra ein "für Disney Verhältnisse" reinquetschen muß, um das "revolutionär" rechtfertigen zu können, ist es eben das gerade nicht mehr.


----------



## Frullo (8. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Aufs Glatteis wagen"? Wohl eher "auf die in jahrzehntelanger Arbeit großräumig abgesperrte und abgesicherte Anfängerpiste" ...



Um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Stell Dir jetzt auf dieser grossräumig abgesperrten und abgesicherten Anfängerpiste einen Elefanten vor. 



Worrel schrieb:


> ... der erste Film mit schwulen Charakteren wird immerhin in 2 Jahren 100 Jahre alt!



Und Disney ist ein Unterhaltungsriese der 2016 fast 200'000 Menschen beschäftigte: https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/318400/umfrage/mitarbeiter-der-walt-disney-company/



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man da extra ein "für Disney Verhältnisse" reinquetschen muß, um das "revolutionär" rechtfertigen zu können, ist es eben das gerade nicht mehr.



Dann nenn mir doch mal andere Konzerne dieser Grössenordnung in der Unterhaltungsbranche, die Kinderfilme mit offen homosexuellen Charakteren produzieren.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch: Von einer generellen Vorreiterrolle kann nicht die Rede sein, aber das ein so grosses Unternehmen einen solchen Schritt geht, ist und bleibt beachtlich - wenn eben nicht sogar lobenswert. Meinetwegen ist sogar das Prädikat revolutionär ungeeignet. Beachtenswert bleibt es trotzdem.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2017)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2017)

.... es stört sich aber keiner daran, daß "die Schöne" und "das Biest" rein faktisch Zoophilie darstellt, nein?


----------



## oli3d (8. März 2017)

*Schulterzuck*

Na wenn die Figuren und ihre Sexualität gut in die Story intergriert sind, solll es mir recht sein.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## spaceforce (8. März 2017)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Homosexualität hat in Kinderfilmen nichts zu suchen, ebenso wie auch sexuelle Früherziehung (BaWü) an Schulen nichts zu suchen hat. Natürlich müssen wir Kindern Respekt, Offenheit und Toleranz lehren, aber konditoniert werden müssen unsere Kinder deswegen nicht. Die Diskussion um weibliche Chars in Spielen und Abwertung von Frauen in Spielen ist schon derart lächerlich... Jetzt fängt man nun also neben der Schule auch noch damit an die Freizeit der Kinder mit VERziehung zu belegen.
> 
> Genauso lächerlich sind ebenfalls die "Outings" vo Fussballstars... Es will doch kein Schwein wissen wer mit wem ins Bett geht, aber kaum outet sich mal ein Mann der Berühmheit erlangt hat, wird er gefeiert wie ein Held. Als sei es etwas besonderes Homosexuell oder Transgender oder was weiß ich was zu sein. Diese Glorifizierung von Minderheiten, und Ausrichtung auf diese nimmt lächerliche Formen an.


Ach so, und weil es niemanden interessiert wer mit wem, sind auch ständig Berichte über heterosexuelle Fußballstars, Schauspieler etc. mit ihren Partnern in der Presse zu finden. Nur wehe, es ist ein Homosexueller dabei, der stellt sich dann "natürlich in den Mittelpunkt". Selektive Wahrnehmung würde ich das nennen.

Homosexualität ist nun einmal Teil der Wirklichkeit, auch wenn es einigen religiösen und/oder politischen Fundamentalisten nicht passt. Und wenn man generell Liebe zwischen Menschen zeigt, was auch in Kinderfilmen und Märchen keine Seltenheit darstellt, dann sollte selbstverständlich auch der homosexuelle Part dabei sein. Ich verstehe nicht, warum dieser Aspekt heutzutage immer noch von einigen Menschen kategorisch abgelehnt wird. Zur Homosexualität kann man nicht erzogen werden, oder konditioniert, wie es einige nennen. Entweder man ist es, oder man ist es nicht. Das sucht sich niemand aus wie eine Kugel Eis. Wichtig ist es aber zu zeigen, dass es das gibt (und zwar nicht selten) und man davor keine Angst zu haben braucht. Warum auch? Nun macht es auch endlich mal Disney, und die Konservativen, Rechten und religiösen Fundamentalisten rasten aus. Ich fasse es nicht...

Wo ist denn das Problem? Ich begreife es nicht. Leid mussten bisher immer nur Homosexuelle erfahren, wenn sie durch eine Gesellschaftsform in eine für sie falsche Rolle gepresst werden (oder gar direkt verfolgt werden), die sie zutiefst unglücklich macht. DAS ist Konditionierung. Mir ist hingegen noch kein Fall bekannt, wo ein Heterosexueller Leid durch eine toleranten/normalen Umgang mit Homosexualität erfahren musste. Einige sollte mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, wer hier wen konditioniert und wer Leid zu ertragen hat und wer nicht. 

Was juckt es mich als Heterosexueller, wenn sich zwei Männer oder zwei Frauen küssen? Soll sich doch lieben wer sich will. Ich werde das Problem nie verstehen. Mir schadet es nicht, Kindern schadet es nicht, niemanden schadet es. Aber es schadet Homosexuellen, wenn man ihnen eine Sexualität und Lebensweise gesellschaftlich aufzwingt, die nicht ihrer Natur entsprechen. Es fängt schon damit an, wenn man Homosexualität aus Film und Büchern verbannen will, obwohl sie alltäglich ist und schon immer war. Wer hier heterosexuell ist, sollte sich mal eine Situation vorstellen, in der in Film, Buch und Spiel ausschließlich homosexuelle Beziehungen Bestandteil der Geschichten sind. Und zwar in jedem Film, in jedem Spiel und in jedem Buch. Wie würdet ihr euch fühlen? Einfach mal sacken lassen...


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2017)

spaceforce schrieb:


> Ach so, und weil es niemanden interessiert wer mit wem, sind auch ständig Berichte über heterosexuelle Fußballstars, Schauspieler etc. mit ihren Partnern in der Presse zu finden. Nur wehe, es ist ein Homosexueller dabei, der stellt sich dann "natürlich in den Mittelpunkt". Selektive Wahrnehmung würde ich das nennen.
> 
> Homosexualität ist nun einmal Teil der Wirklichkeit, auch wenn es einigen religiösen und/oder politischen Fundamentalisten nicht passt. Und wenn man generell Liebe zwischen Menschen zeigt, was auch in Kinderfilmen und Märchen keine Seltenheit darstellt, dann sollte selbstverständlich auch der homosexuelle Part dabei sein. Ich verstehe nicht, warum dieser Aspekt heutzutage immer noch von einigen Menschen kategorisch abgelehnt wird. Zur Homosexualität kann man nicht erzogen werden, oder konditioniert, wie es einige nennen. Entweder man ist es, oder man ist es nicht. Das sucht sich niemand aus wie eine Kugel Eis. Wichtig ist es aber zu zeigen, dass es das gibt (und zwar nicht selten) und man davor keine Angst zu haben braucht. Warum auch? Nun macht es auch endlich mal Disney, und die Konservativen, Rechten und religiösen Fundamentalisten rasten aus. Ich fasse es nicht...
> 
> ...



Kann ich bitte mehrfach "Gefällt mir" drücken?


----------

